# " The American Dream"...video about the Federal Reserve Bank and related issues



## bryanpaul (Jun 28, 2011)

pretty good video in a format conducive to my understanding (it's a cartoon).....kinda cheesy, but it's worth a watch.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGk5ioEXlIM


----------



## bicycle (Jul 1, 2011)

that is great, thank you for sharing it!


----------

